# Che amante sei🤔⁉️



## Spudoratamente (1 Aprile 2022)

Esistono amanti e amanti..Amanti che sono diversi da una escort o da un gigoló o da una botta e via..Un amante.. beh.. chiedete alle camere d'albergo..ai vicoli fuori mano..ai portieri di notte.. ai treni o ai taxi presi per raggiungere un luogo dimenticato da Dio..Chiedete ai letti sfatti..alle donne addette alle pulizie che trovano i preservativi usati..Chiedete a chi nei corridoi ha sentito ridere..A chi ha visto le lacrime degli addii o degli arrivederci.. Chiedete ai cigolii delle molle del letto o a quel ristorantino dove si è fatta la follia di andare una volta a cena o a pranzo fuori per gioco.. Chiedete agli ascensori in cui qualcuno si è specchiato per controllare se tutto fosse in ordine per l’appuntamento..Chiedete ai muri di alcune case che hanno visto uomini e donne piangere e sentirsi in colpa..Chiedete ai “Dio mio.. che sto facendo?” per poi capire che si aveva solo bisogno di sentirsi vivi e di sognare e di vibrare.. Chiedete alle valigie fatte e disfatte..Alle scrivanie degli uffici..Agli orologi che in quegli incontri avevano il tempo contato.. Chiedete..Chiedete degli amanti che era solo sesso e piacere e di quelli che poi si è provata quella scintilla in più..Chiedete quanto amore serve ed è esistito o esiste in quella scintilla..Oppure quanto piacere ed eroticità negli incontri di soli corpi.. Chiedete cosa sia un amante a chi lo è stato in un modo o nell’altro.. Chiedete a chi forse non stirava camicie e non poteva preparare la cena ma era più presente di un marito o una moglie..Chiedete ai telefoni e alle chiamate di nascosto.. Chiedete alla pazienza.. Chiedete ai sorrisi stampati sul volto e alla semplicità di momenti rubati alla realtà..Cosa è un amante? Ecco è qualcuno che seppur costretto al silenzio spesso oltre al sesso prova a costruire un paio di ali all’altro per farlo volare.. ancora..


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2022)

e quindi?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi?


Tu nel dubbio chiedi.


----------



## Etta (1 Aprile 2022)

Pensavo fosse un quiz tipo quelli del Cioe’: “Che tipo di amante sei? Fai il quiz per scoprirlo”.


----------



## Nono (1 Aprile 2022)

Bella la metafora delle ali 
Io sono un amante che ama ....


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Aprile 2022)

da ex traditrice con ex marito, le ali me le aveva messe il mio attuale marito quando era il mio amante, adesso sono spezzate e spelacchiate , ma sto bene così  non ho più 30 anni, diciamo che non volo più come allora 
Mi ritengo fortunata


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

Io non ci ho mai visto niente di così poetico in realtà  ma non ho chiesto mai niente a nessuno


----------



## Lostris (1 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non ci ho mai visto niente di così poetico in realtà  ma non ho chiesto mai niente a nessuno


Francamente nemmeno io, anche quando lo vivevo.
Una romanzata così stride.

La vera poesia non è a discapito di nessuno. 
Ma capisco l’esigenza, per alcuni, di raccontarsela.


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Francamente nemmeno io, anche quando lo vivevo.
> Una romanzata così stride.
> 
> La vera poesia non è a discapito di nessuno.
> Ma capisco l’esigenza, per alcuni, di raccontarsela.


Ma io l’ho fatta l’altra
Ma tutta sta solfa mica me la raccontavo


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu nel dubbio chiedi.


dici che abbiamo un facocero?


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che abbiamo un facocero?


Chi chiede è un chiedone
Ma chi non chiede…


----------



## Lostris (1 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che abbiamo un facocero?


Ma no.
Un amante-redbull.


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dici che abbiamo un facocero?


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2022)

aspettiamo che s'esprima allora


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2022)

Spudoratamente ha detto:


> Esistono amanti e amanti..Amanti che sono diversi da una escort o da un gigoló o da una botta e via..Un amante.. beh.. chiedete alle camere d'albergo..ai vicoli fuori mano..ai portieri di notte.. ai treni o ai taxi presi per raggiungere un luogo dimenticato da Dio..Chiedete ai letti sfatti..alle donne addette alle pulizie che trovano i preservativi usati..Chiedete a chi nei corridoi ha sentito ridere..A chi ha visto le lacrime degli addii o degli arrivederci.. Chiedete ai cigolii delle molle del letto o a quel ristorantino dove si è fatta la follia di andare una volta a cena o a pranzo fuori per gioco.. Chiedete agli ascensori in cui qualcuno si è specchiato per controllare se tutto fosse in ordine per l’appuntamento..Chiedete ai muri di alcune case che hanno visto uomini e donne piangere e sentirsi in colpa..Chiedete ai “Dio mio.. che sto facendo?” per poi capire che si aveva solo bisogno di sentirsi vivi e di sognare e di vibrare.. Chiedete alle valigie fatte e disfatte..Alle scrivanie degli uffici..Agli orologi che in quegli incontri avevano il tempo contato.. Chiedete..Chiedete degli amanti che era solo sesso e piacere e di quelli che poi si è provata quella scintilla in più..Chiedete quanto amore serve ed è esistito o esiste in quella scintilla..Oppure quanto piacere ed eroticità negli incontri di soli corpi.. Chiedete cosa sia un amante a chi lo è stato in un modo o nell’altro.. Chiedete a chi forse non stirava camicie e non poteva preparare la cena ma era più presente di un marito o una moglie..Chiedete ai telefoni e alle chiamate di nascosto.. Chiedete alla pazienza.. Chiedete ai sorrisi stampati sul volto e alla semplicità di momenti rubati alla realtà..Cosa è un amante? Ecco è qualcuno che seppur costretto al silenzio spesso oltre al sesso prova a costruire un paio di ali all’altro per farlo volare.. ancora..


Ai cornuti non si chiede gnente?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ai cornuti non si chiede gnente?


Te Omi ridi…ma non ci si deve scordare che senza cornuti non ci sono amanti e ce li si dimentica sempre.


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te Omi ridi…ma non ci si deve scordare che senza cornuti non ci sono amanti e ce li si dimentica sempre.


Ma lo so, le ho avute anche io le corna


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma lo so, le ho avute anche io le corna


Davvero?


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Davvero?


 te ne sei dimenticato? Ma se mi hai anche detto che sono stata sostituita


----------



## Etta (1 Aprile 2022)

Ma tutti almeno una volta siamo stati cornuti in vita nostra.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> te ne sei dimenticato? Ma se mi hai anche detto che sono stata sostituita


E chi se lo ricorda, manco mi ricordo cosho mangiato oggi.


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2022)

A me tutti sti puntini mi inquietano.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2022)

Questo racconto si trova in mille siti e blog.
Qual è la sua origine?


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E chi se lo ricorda, manco mi ricordo cosho mangiato oggi.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> A me tutti sti puntini mi inquietano.


A 2 a 2!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Aprile 2022)




----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

Sono una rottura come amante...un po' meno che nella relazione ufficiale ma sempre rottura sono


----------



## omicron (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono una rottura come amante...un po' meno che nella relazione ufficiale ma sempre rottura sono


Che fai per essere una rottura?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che fai per essere una rottura?


Sono caratterialmente gelosa, abbastanza paranoica, molto logorroica, infinitamente permalosa, estremamente vendicativa....poi c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge ma dovresti avere compreso...


----------



## omicron (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono caratterialmente gelosa, abbastanza paranoica, molto logorroica, infinitamente permalosa, estremamente vendicativa....poi c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge ma dovresti avere compreso...



Aiuto


----------



## omicron (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono caratterialmente gelosa, abbastanza paranoica, molto logorroica, infinitamente permalosa, estremamente vendicativa....poi c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge ma dovresti avere compreso...


No io no  a parte il logorroica sono l’opposto 
A mio marito i suoi amici dicono sempre “ma beato te che lei non rompe i coglioni” 
E anche quando sono stata l’altra, sempre molto easy


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No io no  a parte il logorroica sono l’opposto
> A mio marito i suoi amici dicono sempre “ma beato te che lei non rompe i coglioni”
> E anche quando sono stata l’altra, sempre molto easy


Sono contenta per tuo marito


----------



## omicron (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono contenta per tuo marito


 ma lui dice che invece rompo


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lui dice che invece rompo


Vedi che tanto si lamentano ugualmente? Almeno il mio ha ragione di lamentarsi


----------



## Lara3 (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono una rottura come amante...un po' meno che nella relazione ufficiale ma sempre rottura sono


Perché ?



omicron ha detto:


> No io no  a parte il logorroica sono l’opposto
> A mio marito i suoi amici dicono sempre “ma beato te che lei non rompe i coglioni”
> E anche quando sono stata l’altra, sempre molto easy


Cosa ti sfugge ?
Pardon. Era per Circe



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono caratterialmente gelosa, abbastanza paranoica, molto logorroica, infinitamente permalosa, estremamente vendicativa....poi c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge ma dovresti avere compreso...


Cosa ti sfugge ?


----------



## omicron (2 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa ti sfugge ?
> Pardon. Era per Circe


 tranquilla


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa ti sfugge ?


Possessiva,traditrice,bugiarda,paraculo....poi probabilmente c'è altro...ma non c'ho più voglia di pensarci


----------



## Mir (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Possessiva,traditrice,bugiarda,paraculo....poi probabilmente c'è altro...ma non c'ho più voglia di pensarci


Comunque quantomeno aggiungerei... "consapevole" che è già un buon punto di partenza.....


----------



## bull63 (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Possessiva,traditrice,bugiarda,paraculo....poi probabilmente c'è altro...ma non c'ho più voglia di pensarci


Sei semplicemente una donna, in questo caso sincera..


----------



## Lostris (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Possessiva,traditrice,*bugiarda*,paraculo....poi probabilmente c'è altro...ma non c'ho più voglia di pensarci





bull63 ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente una donna, in questo caso *sincera*..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente una donna, in questo caso sincera..


Devi avere avuto brutte esperienze


----------



## Ulisse (2 Aprile 2022)

Già tengo le ore contate quando vado in motel.
Figuriamoci se mi metto a chiedere tutte queste cose.
Preferisco scopare.
Chiedo solo le chiavi.


----------



## Koala (2 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono caratterialmente gelosa, abbastanza paranoica, molto logorroica, infinitamente permalosa, estremamente vendicativa....poi c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge ma dovresti avere compreso...


Ma hai anche dei difetti


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente una donna, in questo caso sincera..


Assolutamente no... fortunatamente di donne ce ne sono un sacco di varianti


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma hai anche dei difetti


E certo!!!!..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Già tengo le ore contate quando vado in motel.
> Figuriamoci se mi metto a chiedere tutte queste cose.
> Preferisco scopare.
> Chiedo solo le chiavi.


Io con te parlerei solo di telegram


----------



## omicron (3 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Già tengo le ore contate quando vado in motel.
> Figuriamoci se mi metto a chiedere tutte queste cose.
> Preferisco scopare.
> Chiedo solo le chiavi.


La fattura non la scarichi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La fattura non la scarichi?


Certo che la scarica come spese di rappresentanza di sto cazzo


----------



## omicron (3 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo che la scarica come spese di rappresentanza di sto cazzo


Lo sposato lo faceva  lo farà ancora


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo sposato lo faceva  lo farà ancora


Se lavoro per altri sarà dura


----------



## omicron (3 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se lavoro per altri sarà dura


Beh certo ma lui è autonomo


----------



## Ulisse (3 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io con te parlerei solo di telegram


Allora mi risparmio l'albergo.
Possiamo parlare pure al bar davanti ad un aperitivo

Ma ti ha proprio traumatizzato telegram...


----------



## Ulisse (3 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo sposato lo faceva  lo farà ancora


Troppo pericoloso...poi per quattro spiccioli...
Il mio commercialista è anche amico.
Non mi piacerebbe proprio di fargli sapere certe cose.


----------



## omicron (3 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Troppo pericoloso...poi per quattro spiccioli...
> Il mio commercialista è anche amico.
> Non mi piacerebbe proprio di fargli sapere certe cose.


Pericoloso? E perché? La moglie mica lo sa quello che lui da in mano al commercialista
E poi magari ora meno… ma qualche anno fa ci andava spesso


----------



## Ulisse (3 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pericoloso? E perché? La moglie mica lo sa quello che lui da in mano al commercialista
> E poi magari ora meno… ma qualche anno fa ci andava spesso


perchè prima di tutto non è vero...ed io non mi metto a rischiare dove posso evitare.
Poi, meno persone sanno e meglio è.
il commercialista è anche un uomo ed a me non piacerebbe far sapere certe cose.

Fosse una bella donna forse lo farei..giusto per aprire il discorso 
ma è un mio coetaneo panzone e bacchettone


----------



## omicron (3 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> perchè prima di tutto non è vero...ed io non mi metto a rischiare dove posso evitare.
> Poi, meno persone sanno e meglio è.
> il commercialista è anche un uomo ed a me non piacerebbe far sapere certe cose.
> 
> ...


Cosa non è vero?
Poi non so  in che rapporti sia con chi gli tiene la contabilità (e non so neanche chi sia), so che appunto scaricava la fattura come spese di rappresentanza 
Fatti suoi


----------



## Ulisse (3 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Cosa non è vero?


che sono spese di rappresentanza.
poi se vende preservativi, vibratori o bambole gonfiabili può dire che ha fatto una dimostrazione come quelli della Folletto o Amway..


----------



## omicron (3 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che sono spese di rappresentanza.
> poi se vende preservativi, vibratori o bambole gonfiabili può dire che ha fatto una dimostrazione come quelli della Folletto o Amway..


No fa un altro tipo di lavoro


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Aprile 2022)

Quindi è già andato via?


----------



## omicron (3 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi è già andato via?


Sarà andato a fare qualche altra domanda


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sarà andato a fare qualche altra domanda


magari è timido,


----------



## Ulisse (3 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi è già andato via?


sta sbobinando le risposte


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sta sbobinando le risposte


Magari pensava di stupire qualcuna.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari pensava di stupire qualcuna.


o stordirla per la noia...


----------



## Koala (3 Aprile 2022)

Quindi che amate siete?
A me meglio perdermi che trovare


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quindi che amate siete?
> A me meglio perdermi che trovare


Io sono un amante sfebbrato.


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quindi che amate siete?
> A me meglio perdermi che trovare


io ero talmente tanto brava da non sembrare neanche un'amante


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io sono un amante sfebbrato.


Stai meglio? Ancora positivo?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Stai meglio? Ancora positivo?


Boh, il controllo e’ prenotato tra qualche giorno.
Naturalmente esco, vado al supermercato, al centro edile ed ovunque io abbia voglia di andare.


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Boh, il controllo e’ prenotato tra qualche giorno.
> Naturalmente esco, vado al supermercato, al centro edile ed ovunque io abbia voglia di andare.


tanto con tre dosi hai l'auto sorveglianza

ma poi non avevi detto che non avresti fatto tamponi?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tanto con tre dosi hai l'auto sorveglianza
> 
> ma poi non avevi detto che non avresti fatto tamponi?


Sono stato obbligato per ragioni professionali.


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tanto con tre dosi hai l'auto sorveglianza
> 
> ma poi non avevi detto che non avresti fatto tamponi?


Ma l’autosorveglianza non bisogna farla solo nel caso in cui sei a contatto con un positivo? Se sei positivo tu non puoi uscire.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma l’autosorveglianza non bisogna farla solo nel caso in cui sei a contatto con un positivo? Se sei positivo tu non puoi uscire.


Si credo sia anch’io così.
Difatti dopo il tampone mi hanno detto di stare in isolamento.
Mi sono isolato all’Esselunga ed in tante altre parti.
Peraltro a stamattina il mio GP è ancora attivo qualora mi venisse chiesto.
Come avevo detto, quando non sto male, io faccio le cose di sempre. E quando sto male mi curo, esattamente come con tutte le altre malattie.


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si credo sia anch’io così.
> Difatti dopo il tampone mi hanno detto di stare in isolamento.
> Mi sono isolato all’Esselunga ed in tante altre parti.
> Peraltro a stamattina il mio GP è ancora attivo qualora mi venisse chiesto.
> Come avevo detto, quando non sto male, io faccio le cose di sempre. E quando sto male mi curo, esattamente come con tutte le altre malattie.


Ok però attento. Qualcuno in zona sa che sei positivo?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ok però attento. Qualcuno in zona sa che sei positivo?


Certo che si, ho una maglia con scritto “sono positivo”. 
Più di così.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si credo sia anch’io così.
> Difatti dopo il tampone mi hanno detto di stare in isolamento.
> Mi sono isolato all’Esselunga ed in tante altre parti.
> Peraltro a stamattina il mio GP è ancora attivo qualora mi venisse chiesto.
> Come avevo detto, quando non sto male, io faccio le cose di sempre. E quando sto male mi curo, esattamente come con tutte le altre malattie.


Da quanto tempo sei risultato positivo?


----------



## Etta (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che si, ho una maglia con scritto “sono positivo”.
> Più di così.


Pensi positivo perché sei vivo?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo sei risultato positivo?


7 giorni.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pensi positivo perché sei vivo?


E se son vivo e se son vivo ed io son vivo in quanto credo!


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E se son vivo e se son vivo ed io son vivo in quanto credo!


Jova


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Jova


Andiamo al concerto insieme?


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si credo sia anch’io così.
> Difatti dopo il tampone mi hanno detto di stare in isolamento.
> Mi sono isolato all’Esselunga ed in tante altre parti.
> Peraltro a stamattina il mio GP è ancora attivo qualora mi venisse chiesto.
> Come avevo detto, quando non sto male, io faccio le cose di sempre. E quando sto male mi curo, esattamente come con tutte le altre malattie.


non è un bel comportamento eh


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non è un bel comportamento eh


Sicuramente!


----------



## Ulisse (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sicuramente!


allora evita.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> allora evita.


A me piace così.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Andiamo al concerto insieme?


Magari!!!!...Il concerto dove mi sono più divertita in assoluto è stato il Jova beach


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Magari!!!!...Il concerto dove mi sono più divertita in assoluto è stato il Jova beach


Pure io.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure io.


La mia anima gemella


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quindi che amate siete?
> A me meglio perdermi che trovare


meni?


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> meni?


Rompo il cazzo


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Rompo il cazzo


è segno bono  o no


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Rompo il cazzo


No quello va usato
Non rotto


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No quello va usato
> Non rotto


Considera che mio marito nemmeno mi parla più talmente che rompo


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Considera che mio marito nemmeno mi parla più talmente che rompo


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Considera che mio marito nemmeno mi parla più talmente che rompo


Lo capisco anche, qualsiasi cosa fa gli urlo contro… ma fa tutto male mica è colpa mia


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Lo capisco anche, qualsiasi cosa fa gli urlo contro… ma fa tutto male mica è colpa mia


Io ultimamente sono a un passo dall’essere totalmente zen
Siccome la bimba se strillo ci rimane male 
Sto iniziando ad avere un approccio meno severo
E ci guadagna pure il marito quando c’è la bimba presente


----------



## Koala (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ultimamente sono a un passo dall’essere totalmente zen
> Siccome la bimba se strillo ci rimane male
> Sto iniziando ad avere un approccio meno severo
> E ci guadagna pure il marito quando c’è la bimba presente


Credimi sulla parola, ultimamente ero talmente zen che mi vedevo quasi spuntare l’aureola, ma mo mi sta partendo sempre la brocca


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ultimamente sono a un passo dall’essere totalmente zen
> Siccome la bimba se strillo ci rimane male
> Sto iniziando ad avere un approccio meno severo
> E ci guadagna pure il marito quando c’è la bimba presente


Le mie bimbe restano male se non strillo...pensano che mi senta male


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Credimi sulla parola, ultimamente ero talmente zen che mi vedevo quasi spuntare l’aureola, ma mo mi sta partendo sempre la brocca


No no ma ci credo 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Le mie bimbe restano male se non strillo...pensano che mi senta male


Più cresce e più mi viene fuori una bambina sensibile
Ma a chi somiglia?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no ma ci credo
> 
> Più cresce e più mi viene fuori una bambina sensibile
> Ma a chi somiglia?


Le mie non sono per niente sensibili...tutte la loro mamma!!!


----------



## omicron (4 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Le mie non sono per niente sensibili...tutte la loro mamma!!!


La mia non mi somiglia per niente


----------

